# Need some advice



## NavarreRes (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm new to saltwater fishing. I'm trying to catch some redfish. So far, all I've gotten is some catfish and some strikes that felt like small cars which spooled me and broke my line. I was fishing with 20 lb test, number 5 hooks. Then, I went to 50lb test and bigger hooks to land the big ones that got away, but haven't used this setup yet because I realize I won't get out far with the larger line, and I'm not really wanting to catch shark or ray. Now, I'm thinking I'll go back to the lighter line and hooks before my next trip to the beach. Here's my question.... what size line, what size hook, and what is the best bait and method to just catch me some redfish or pompano? So far, all I've used for bait is sand fleas. Thanks guys.


----------



## kano (May 1, 2009)

I've always used 30lb braid when surf fishing and a number 1 or 2 circle hook. I've used sand fleas plenty of times and i've caught almost every species with them. Try live or fresh shrimp next time. I also use those pompano rigs that either has 2 or 3 hooks. Just remember to replace the hooks that they came with to the circle hooks. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

There is a post on here from 3 years ago by redfish about surf fishing. Find it. It got me on the fish the next time out. There is topo pictures to tell you what to look for that is very important. If you cant find it look for the areas on the beach where the waves break less. Then use a pompno set up with as little metal as possible and sand fleas.


----------



## NavarreRes (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey, thanks Bullshark. Will do man. Thanks again.


----------

